# February 2008 Pool #3 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

32 . . . . . . DBall

Seanohue.......
field.......
tedrodgerscpa.....
Sanitariumite..........
jaycarla.........
smokeyscotch.............
reggiebuckeye....
jovenhut........
DBall&#8230;...
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops........
CareP.......
The Dakotan........


----------



## woops

Congrats, Daniel :ss


----------



## Seanohue

Congrats bro!


----------



## DBall

Oh Shizz... this rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tu


----------



## DBall

PMs sent to all.


----------



## gocowboys

Way to go. Will ship soon.


----------



## The Dakotan

Congrats. Will ship very soon.


----------



## CareP

DBall
Congrats on the win. Thanks for the PM. Sticks out this week...


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Congratulations! Goin' out this week!


----------



## jovenhut

congrats on the win :ss


----------



## DBall

I'll put DC's up as I get em...

Seanohue
field
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
jaycarla
smokeyscotch
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut
DBall Lucky Bastard... 
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops
CareP
The Dakotan


----------



## DBall

pnoon said:


> *New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259


Peter, the above link goes to a no thread specified error.


----------



## jaycarla

So much for winning in my first month! 

Congrats on the win!!!!

DC# 0103 8555 7491 8771 6920


----------



## pnoon

DBall said:


> Peter, the above link goes to a no thread specified error.


Thanks. :tu
I've fixed it.


----------



## Smoked

Congrats bro.


----------



## field

Congrats Dan! Going out next week! :bl


----------



## The Dakotan

Dan, it's out tomorrow. 

DCN: 01038555749272266002


----------



## DBall

Seanohue
field
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
jaycarla - 01038555749187716920
smokeyscotch
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops
CareP
The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002


----------



## Sanitariumite

Congrats! I'll have them out by Monday next week.


----------



## field

0103 8555 7492 4075 2469 On the way!!!!


----------



## DBall

Seanohue
field - 01038555749240752469
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
jaycarla - 01038555749187716920
smokeyscotch
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops
CareP
The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Congrats on the win!


----------



## gocowboys

Heads up.

0307 3330 0000 9083 7516


----------



## DBall

Seanohue
field - 01038555749240752469
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
jaycarla - 01038555749187716920
smokeyscotch
reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516
jovenhut
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops
CareP
The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002


----------



## DBall

Seanohue
 field - 01038555749240752469 - recieved
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
jaycarla - 01038555749187716920
smokeyscotch
reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516
jovenhut
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops
CareP
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## gocowboys

DBall said:


> Seanohue
> field - 01038555749240752469 - recieved
> tedrodgerscpa
> Sanitariumite
> jaycarla - 01038555749187716920
> smokeyscotch
> reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516
> jovenhut
> DBall = Lucky Bastard...
> Smoked
> VegasSmoker
> woops
> CareP
> The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


Is Jeff using the lottery as an excuse to send bombs?


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> Is Jeff using the lottery as an excuse to send bombs?


 No. My bombs hurt a lot more. I included one stick that I thought dan would like. :ss


----------



## DBall

The Dakotan said:


> No. My bombs hurt a lot more. I included one stick that I thought dan would like. :ss


I've heard about this guys bombs, however, that stick is definitely gonna be a great treat. :tu


----------



## gocowboys

The Dakotan said:


> No. My bombs hurt a lot more. I included one stick that I thought dan would like. :ss


How nice of you.



DBall said:


> I've heard about this guys bombs, however, that stick is definitely gonna be a great treat. :tu


His bombs are OVERRATED!!! Just kidding. He will knock your socks off if you are not careful.:hn


----------



## jovenhut

Dc# 0413 1797 9250 3303 5974


----------



## DBall

Seanohue
 field - 01038555749240752469 - recieved
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
jaycarla - 01038555749187716920
smokeyscotch
reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516
jovenhut - 04131797925033035974
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops
CareP
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## The Dakotan

reggiebuckeye said:


> His bombs are OVERRATED!!! Just kidding. He will knock your socks off if you are not careful.:hn


Reggie, I was so glad when we ended up in the same pool. I hope you win next time. :ss:chk:gn


----------



## woops

headed out .....
DC# 0103 8555 7492 1356 7977


----------



## DBall

Seanohue
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
smokeyscotch
reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516
jovenhut - 04131797925033035974
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops - 01038555749213567977
CareP
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## Seanohue

Back from vacation and the package will go out tomorrow :tu DC# 0103 8555 7493 3100 7867


----------



## DBall

Seanohue - 01038555749331007867
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
smokeyscotch
 reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516
jovenhut - 04131797925033035974
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
 woops - 01038555749213567977
CareP
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

On the way, DBall.

DC# 0306 3030 0001 9361 7668 

Congrats and enjoy! :tu


----------



## DBall

Seanohue - 01038555749331007867 - dude... was this a lottery or a bomb?!
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
 smokeyscotch - 03063030000193617668 
 reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516
jovenhut - 04131797925033035974
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
 woops - 01038555749213567977
CareP
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## DBall

someone pointed out that I forgot to put the word received next to their name. If it's in green, I got it. :tu

Seanohue - 01038555749331007867 - dude... was this a lottery or a bomb?!
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
tedrodgerscpa
Sanitariumite
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
 smokeyscotch - 03063030000193617668 - received
 reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516 - received
 jovenhut - 04131797925033035974 - received
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
 woops - 01038555749213567977 - received
CareP
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Went out this morning, DBall!

0307 0020 0000 4126 3260


----------



## DBall

Seanohue - 01038555749331007867 - dude... was this a lottery or a bomb?!
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
tedrodgerscpa - 03070020000041263260
Sanitariumite
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
 smokeyscotch - 03063030000193617668 - received
 reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516 - received
 jovenhut - 04131797925033035974 - received
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
 woops - 01038555749213567977 - received
CareP
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## DBall

Seanohue - 01038555749331007867 - dude... was this a lottery or a bomb?!
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
 tedrodgerscpa - 03070020000041263260 - received (whoa, super nice!)
Sanitariumite
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
 smokeyscotch - 03063030000193617668 - received
 reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516 - received (
 jovenhut - 04131797925033035974 - received
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
VegasSmoker
 woops - 01038555749213567977 - received
CareP
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## Vegas Smoker

On the way.

D/C#9101 8052 1368 3164 8309 86


----------



## CareP

Back from vacation and the sticks go out tomorrow...congrats again DBall.

DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8674


----------



## Sanitariumite

I get payed tomorrow, and should finally be able to afford shipping, as sad as that is. If they pay us early enough I'll get them out tomorrow, if not, it'll be Tuesday.


----------



## DBall

Sanitariumite said:


> I get payed tomorrow, and should finally be able to afford shipping, as sad as that is. If they pay us early enough I'll get them out tomorrow, if not, it'll be Tuesday.


No problem, my friend... whenever ya get the chance.

Seanohue - 01038555749331007867 - dude... was this a lottery or a bomb?!
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
 tedrodgerscpa - 03070020000041263260 - received (whoa, super nice!)
Sanitariumite
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
 smokeyscotch - 03063030000193617668 - received
 reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516 - received 
 jovenhut - 04131797925033035974 - received
DBall = Lucky Bastard...
Smoked
 VegasSmoker - 91018052136831648309 - I think that yours came in...
 woops - 01038555749213567977 - received
CareP - 03051720000181988674
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## DBall

Seanohue - 01038555749331007867 - dude... was this a lottery or a bomb?!
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
 tedrodgerscpa - 03070020000041263260 - received (whoa, super nice!)
Sanitariumite
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
 smokeyscotch - 03063030000193617668 - received
 reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516 - received 
 jovenhut - 04131797925033035974 - received
* DBall = Lucky Bastard...*
Smoked
 VegasSmoker - 91018052136831648309 - I think that yours came in...
 woops - 01038555749213567977 - received
 CareP - 03051720000181988674 - received
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


----------



## Sanitariumite

DBall said:


> Seanohue - 01038555749331007867 - dude... was this a lottery or a bomb?!
> field - 01038555749240752469 - received
> tedrodgerscpa - 03070020000041263260 - received (whoa, super nice!)
> Sanitariumite
> jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...)
> smokeyscotch - 03063030000193617668 - received
> reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516 - received
> jovenhut - 04131797925033035974 - received
> * DBall = Lucky Bastard...*
> Smoked
> VegasSmoker - 91018052136831648309 - I think that yours came in...
> woops - 01038555749213567977 - received
> CareP - 03051720000181988674 - received
> The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu


Sorry about the wait. It's been a hectic few weeks to say the least. Enjoy the winnings, and congrats again. And keep your eyes open...:tu

0307 0020 0001 0361 2739


----------



## Smoked

Sorry for the delay man. I tossed in a couple of my favorites for ya.  

Tracking: 1Z3E875Y0319668434


----------



## DBall

Seanohue - 01038555749331007867 - dude... was this a lottery or a bomb?!
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
 tedrodgerscpa - 03070020000041263260 - received (whoa, super nice!)
 Sanitariumite - 03070020000103612739 - received 
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
 smokeyscotch - 03063030000193617668 - received
 reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516 - received 
 jovenhut - 04131797925033035974 - received
* DBall = Lucky Bastard...*
Smoked - 1Z3E875Y0319668434
 VegasSmoker - 91018052136831648309 - I think that yours came in...
 woops - 01038555749213567977 - received
 CareP - 03051720000181988674 - received
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu

Smoked...

No problem my friend... it gets here when it gets here... 

Thanks!


----------



## DBall

Seanohue - 01038555749331007867 - dude... was this a lottery or a bomb?!
 field - 01038555749240752469 - received
 tedrodgerscpa - 03070020000041263260 - received (whoa, super nice!)
 Sanitariumite - 03070020000103612739 - received 
 jaycarla - 01038555749187716920 - received (overboard...) 
 smokeyscotch - 03063030000193617668 - received
 reggiebuckeye - 03073330000090837516 - received 
 jovenhut - 04131797925033035974 - received
* DBall = Lucky Bastard...*
 Smoked - 1Z3E875Y0319668434 - received (well worth the wait) :tu
 VegasSmoker - 91018052136831648309 - I think that yours came in...
 woops - 01038555749213567977 - received
 CareP - 03051720000181988674 - received
 The Dakotan - 01038555749272266002 - received (and wow... thanks) :tu

Peter, this is complete.

Thanks a bunch everyone... you're all monsters!

:tu


----------

